# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Serveur BPM conseil (Vanilla)

## Saraz9

Bonjour, je travaille sur un projet dcisionnel.

J'ai mon DWH au niveau de SQL Server. J'ai travaill la phase ETL avec Kettle Pentaho, puis j'ai pass  la ralisation des cubes OLAP  l'aide de Free Analysis Schema Designer. J'ai essay de raliser ma premire connexion au portail vanilla BPM Conseil et j'ai suivi toutes les instructions pour la configuration du serveur (j'ai utilis MySQL pour les bases de donnes ncessaires au fonctionnement du portail)
Quand je me connecte via l'url j'ai le portail qui s'affiche normalement, mais quand je fais le log in avec les infos (Login:biplatform et MDP: biplatform) il me dirige vers une page d'erreur mentionnant que: 


```

```

Quelqu'un peut m'aider? je suis vraiment bloque et j'ai tent plusieurs solutions mais en vain :s....

----------

